# MQB TT comments



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

Just returned from product training on new TT. While the new display will get all the hoopla there are significant changes that make the new TT a true sports car. 1) The new chassis is 23 % stiffer but more importantly has a much lower and centered CG due to lighter materials and longer wheelbase. I have a MQB S3 with chassis brace, stiffer mounts and torque arm insert - the new TT is stiffer stock than my S3 . Killer chassis - can't wait for the TTRS. 2) New Haldex type quattro now has torque vectoring which does for transverse mounted engine quattro what the sport diff did for the torsen center diff cars.It also transfers more power and torque to rear axle faster and more than50%( wouldn't give us the max number but on the track felt like 70+ to me. ) . Better performance than my 2012 TTRS with the race Haldex. 3) New S-tronic software is awesum. Can shift into any gear with true manual control. Shifts are smooth and seamless. Only nit is that it won't hold gears at redline but shifts automatically. Slightly better than PDK,s I've driven. Need this software for my S3 . Best S-tronic Audi has ever made. This car blows the BMW and MBZ into the weeds - only true competitor is the Boxter/Cayman family. I've owned and tracked the CaymanS and TTRS as well as S4 etc. I was considering the RS3, new TTRS, GT4, and new S4 (B9) - unless the RS3 uses this chassis,diff etc my next car will definitely be the new TTRS.


----------



## DesertTTRS (Dec 17, 2011)

*more input*

New seats are fantastic and climate controls inside vents are cool.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Thanks for the info. Unfortunately drop top lovers have been abandoned by Audi.*

No S3 or TTS convertibles even being talked about for the US market. TTRS roadster has an even slimmer chance of being here.

Since the styling and engine of the base Mk 3 is virtually identical to a 2011+ Mk 2, I personally can't economically justify trading my Mk 2 early to just get better handling and the new dash. However, when the time comes, on paper the M235 convertible looks to be comparable in performance, and lower in price, to a TTS convertible if one ever exists. Can't tell for sure until I test drive each however. Almost all professional reviews I've seen on the Mk 3 say the BMW 2 series handling is better than the Mk 3. Hopefully, Car & Driver will include each in its next Lighting Lap.


----------



## ourlee (Jul 19, 2010)

I read that the 2 steering is truly awful, guess we gotta try them ourselves. Tomorrow I'm driving a fresh 13 non S, a ND Miata and a 16 coupe, should be fun.


----------

